# ArcheryTalk photo contest - Anyone can enter! - Prizes: Three Bows!



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

--Contest Ended---

Winners announced here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1800653&page=10&p=1065438592#post1065438592

What is the best way to get your hands on a new bow? How about winning one for free!

Martin Archery would like to give ArcheryTalk users a chance to win a NEW 2012 Bengal Pro.
Martin is also giving away a Jaguar Take-Down for 2nd place, and a Tiger Compound Youth Bow Set for 3rd.

Read contest details here:
Photo Contest Details and Rules


----------



## elkhunter32 (May 13, 2008)

*Goose, Deer, and Antelope*




















This is my Thanksgiving Goose, my first deer with a bow, and my first antelope with a bow.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

My daughter's first deer hunt with me in Kansas


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Some of my more memorable hunts, the smaller buck because I called him in and he came in grunting and thrashing trees. The doe because my son was with me in the blind. The big buck because he is my best to date, the one with me on the deer is my first bow buck.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are some pics..............


----------



## Broken Pine (May 12, 2011)

Getting ready to take a shot in the 2011 season. This was before my cameras got stolen.


----------



## pjdionne (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

My son's first attempt at archery with a recurve


----------



## benhamlett (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

a couple of mine


----------



## Buzzard111 (Jul 16, 2011)

My honey with her new bow, robinhood was 2 weeks in


----------



## benhamlett (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## benhamlett (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Best way to spend time with my little ones! We all love archery!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*my girls*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is my son and I shooting, it is titled "see if we can hit the apple on your head!"


----------



## benhamlett (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*A few pics I took this year.*

Just fun pics while driving to go shoot with my son or us shooting.


----------



## HOOCH256 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my super duper sweet iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something productive!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

-The kids thinking that this buck was the biggest buck ever  priceless!!!


-The fawn trying to eat my new apple tree 


-Out shooting some targets


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BrookeGatterman (Jul 18, 2012)

*Messing around at archery range *


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

I really wanted the Bengal Pro in the video competition (Luke Duo - Who Likes Martin Archery), but didn't have any luck. Hopefully, I'll have better luck this time. Fingers crossed.


Here's my first submission:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's my second submission:

This one was a lucky shot. The sun finally came onto my lane so I took a break and saw a picture moment and seized it.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's my bow on a nice Friday afternoon.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucky First Shot Bullseye on a 1 inch target


----------



## christ1976 (Jul 19, 2012)

A beautiful part of my Black Widow...


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures so far! Keep em comin'


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Fun times! :thumb:


----------



## DPReloaded (Aug 17, 2007)

Two of mine...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Here are a few...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Hopefully this will work...


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

One more...


----------



## MI_Darton (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Kentucky r100 pic by donheater i just love that target


----------



## kangaroo88 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, beware, I'm a trad shooter mainly, but have a compound as well and love archery in general, but below are my entries, with my longbows.








Me shooting in the field. Trad bow. Ash English longbow.








Same day, the distance I'm shooting. If you look carefully, you can see the arrow in the air.














Shooting at a medieval event (goes with my bow), in full armour (without chest plate). Love the sequence. Bow is 60# english longbow from Australian Spotted Gum.








And finally, a picture of me and my love in the opening ceremony of an international traditional archery tournament in which we both participated, me for my country, and she for hers. One of the only photos we managed without hundreds of crazy asian guys trying to get close to my girl! (despite me carrying the damn big sword you see there) (that was for a presentation we made on national Chinese tv!)

Hope you like them guys!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Here are me and my boys.








Here are my boys shooting at the state Outdoor Championships.








Arrow


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)




----------



## elkhunter32 (May 13, 2008)

*My son and his first bow.*














My son's first time shooting his bow









This is him shooting the 3-D range.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Some of mine... but there are some great ones in here. Love seeing them all!


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

*More pics...*

Getting caught on my trail cam...








My first archery whitetail deer at age 14. 








My 2011 whitetail 22 years later.


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Tunanut (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## TipToX (Jul 18, 2012)

MI_Darton said:


> View attachment 1415979


Looks like a great hunting dog!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

My nine year old nephew learning to use a hinge release.



















He's actually learning to use it quite well, too. But he sure could use a better bow. :wink:


----------



## Steph' (Jul 18, 2012)

From New Caledonia, ilot Leprédour.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

My buddy shooting his Rytera Alien X in our shop's range........


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

some of my better photos


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures so far everyone! Keep them comin'!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

My lil princess with her bow







Lil man starting early







Memories with dad







Hanging out 








I have one more but it's not on my phone I will upload when I get home it's really a special pic 


KOKEMO


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*girls*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

My bows: 

























































And my Antelope I got last year, although it was with a rifle it was still my first:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

#1. My oldest son with me and my first deer!








#2. My oldest son with his 2 Gold Medals from the Kentucky Bluegrass State Games








#3. My son with his first bow kill!








#4. My 2 boys with my oldest sons first buck!








#5. My 2 boys with my oldest first deer!








#6. My two boys with me and my first turkey I called in myself!








#7. My oldest sons bow picture that he won the county fair picture contest with!








#8. My son with his 3rd place trophy from the Kentucky State 4H championship!








#9. My sons first Robin Hood at the age of 9!








#10. MY son and his 3rd place plaque from the new Kentucky ASA scholastic Championship!


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Took senior pictures for my buddy's daughter. Never planned this but it came out perfect! She loved it! I bet no other girl in the country had their senior pictures with a deer in the background.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

I love September.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

My first deer








90+ degrees and a few miles of hiking to get here, never saw a deer








a beautiful sight!








me and best buddy trying to get a kill on video... things were slow
















Just one I like








Dad's first doe








Dad's first buck


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Practice makes perfect! My son Ben after a few years of hard work.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

My Monsters!


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

This picture is memorable to me because I dedicated that hunting season to my grandpa who was one of the main people to get me into hunting and he had recently passed away and that season i shot my biggest buck to date.


----------



## jbuilder (Apr 11, 2007)

Makin' Good Memories!


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

cub scout camp, goshen va


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

BrookeGatterman said:


> View attachment 1415555


Love the pic.....but man where is the safety crap.....At this age I never used it...hell I never used it until my late 40's..but back in the day us tree hunters never talked about how many hunters fell out of a tree. This is your boy... hate to wheel him around in a wheel chair. Just because we did it way back when doesn't make it ok today.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

christ1976 said:


> A beautiful part of my Black Widow...
> 
> View attachment 1415679


I would say so...


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

"Magic Hour"


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bowhunting and my best friend ever, my dog Jackson!


----------



## Catfish Willy (Jul 2, 2012)

Bow kill from last year.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Pic of me and my hunting buddy on the trail of a buck I shot in canaan valley wv. Favorite hunting pic I have by far. 










KOKEMO


----------



## qmb9015 (Jun 23, 2012)

i dont have a photo but my last name is Bengel so think that should suffice lol


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bowtechman88 said:


> And my Antelope I got last year, although it was with a rifle it was still my first:


Dude....that rifle is pointed straight at your chest!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Love the pic.....but man where is the safety crap.....At this age I never used it...hell I never used it until my late 40's..but back in the day us tree hunters never talked about how many hunters fell out of a tree. This is your boy... hate to wheel him around in a wheel chair. Just because we did it way back when doesn't make it ok today.


Easy man hes practicing his dry fire! Lol. Just noticed no arrow. I agree. Awesome pic but....not good safety image. Awesome to see kids in archery, horrible to see them getting hurt.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## daddyrok (Dec 22, 2011)

*my favorite pics*

My boys sharing our family love of archery


----------



## texasbowman (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

This is my youngest son when he was 4, with his first bow ever.




























My largest deer to date:


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry if these pictures are huge:


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

*Shooting at the sun*









Perfect Photo op while fishing at Lake Deweese near Westcliffe, Colorado! I titled it "Shooting at the Sun".


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## lbhcks76 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Pics Martin contest*



















Pics


----------



## redneckninja102 (Jul 26, 2012)

this is my first buck with a bow which is also my biggest buck so far


----------



## killerevo7 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

By illyan at 2010-03-16









By illyan at 2012-03-01



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## archrgrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Pictures of our son's first two archery hunts with us.... Great times!


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

This is my "snakebuddy". He lives in a hole on my archery range and sticks his head out every now and then to watch me shoot. LOL!


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

My son Gunnar (left) and his friend David shooting spots at our home range.


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

View attachment 1422992
View attachment 1422993
View attachment 1422996
View attachment 1423002


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are a few!
My first deer with a bow:







My Dad with his first deer taken in Southern AZ:







Buck in velvet:







Bedded buck in velvet:







Deer on skyline:







Arizona Sunsets:














And finally my Bow:


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## brunolopes (Mar 8, 2011)

*Outdoor Shooting - Olympic Recurve with wife*

Outdoor Shooting - Olympic Recurve with wife


----------



## brunolopes (Mar 8, 2011)

*Outdoor Shooting - Olympic Recurve with wife*

Outdoor Shooting - Olympic Recurve with wife

Some more photos


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Paul W. Emler (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Paul W. Emler (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Love this photo for some reason.


----------



## chrisheile (Nov 26, 2011)

My grand daughter (3 YO)


----------



## andy_camping (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

*Photo contest*

Can it be a game cam picture?


----------



## Tammy Shaver (Jul 26, 2012)

My Husbands bow Mathews DXT, now I need a bow to hunt with


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

me and daughter before heading out on her first hunt with daddy


----------



## Catfish Willy (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a second picture.


----------



## unasharon (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## unasharon (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

This is my youngest brother's first buck, and I was sitting in the stand with him when he shot it. He's a college student, and goes to school about a half hour away. He brought his double stand down to my house and I sent and set it up along a well used trail that connects two large areas of timber and is a natural choke point because of the river along it. I decided to leave the stand alone until the rut when he could hunt. The stand sat empty until one night when he called and said he was headed out and wanted to know if I wanted to come with. Perfect time to hit that stand for the first time. He took the shot at less than ten yards. Buck didn't make it 40yds.


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

Here is one of my 50 yard group

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

Here is anither one. The second one is of a girl and her dad having fun at the range. She is 11 years old.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## cjeyler (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

*Thanks for the contest, hope you like.*

Here are a few of my favorite:

12 Years old and first day of Archery with my Dad:








My first IL buck:








Wife having fun with my camera:








Turkey season with bow:








Neat Background:








Testing new bow 40yds (thanks AT for your help setting it up):








Funny find while Archery Hunting (it was only a baby doll):








What a feeling:








And my favorite picture in CO, scouting for ELk...everyone gets lucky sometimes.








All pics taken and manipulated by ME (Smoman) !!!


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

These are photos that I took for another contest. I guess they can double for this one as well. Enjoy!


----------



## KellZ13 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## 25feetup (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## 25feetup (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## mrupnorth (Aug 7, 2008)

First elk trip


----------



## dwhunts (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

ttt-lots of good pics.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Our first turkey hunt*

The best time is spent together...the first of many hunts together I hope!


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mulies at the back door...

The first is my favorite...









My kids loved the daily visits from Nick...









I actually took some hair off of this fella and tied up some trout flies...









We had a bear problem at my house...bear proof dumpsters...not so much!

















Hope you enjoy these memories as much as I do...Cheers, Tweet


----------



## dwhunts (Oct 24, 2007)

this thread is great


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## walla279 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Archery Photography*

Archery Photo Contest


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

One month after hip replacement...









Late October morning sunrise...is there anything better?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are those first two pics from a trail cam? If so they are amazing... the first looks like a painting. If it's a trail cam...what kind? Cheers.


----------



## 300Magnum (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a action photo of myself hunting feral goat in Australia. If you look closely, you can see the orange fletches of the arrow in mid-flight


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st 5.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My last 5


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

..... Who is Hunting WHO??? ....


Fun pic I took recently at my local shop.


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Fly Rod on a break from the stream in MT.









Friendly chipmunk - Yellowstone, MT









Awesome time hanging out with these *****... Pretty much hand fed these guys!


----------



## Deer Predator (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Deer Predator (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Deer Predator (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## ak_outdoors (Aug 12, 2012)

All shot with a Hoyt Maxxis 31, the deer was a very crazy experence. I got a good shot two days after thanks giving 2011. We didnt find him till the next day, who would have known he would have stopped right in the middle of the stock dam. You can still see my arrow under the the ice. I was very thankful to find him, what a hunt.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

"Start em early."


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

*"Beginers"*

"Beginers"


----------



## Devo-WV (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

walla279 said:


> Archery Photo Contest


you should definatly add these pics to the wives and hottest woman archer threads in mutantville..........hot babe archer there


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

haloist said:


> ..... Who is Hunting WHO??? ....
> 
> 
> Fun pic I took recently at my local shop.


awesome


----------



## Steph' (Jul 18, 2012)

From New Caledonia , *Nandaï* early in the morning...


----------



## mazak500 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Last winter's hunting


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

My sons first deer 10 yrs old.


----------



## true shot coach (Aug 22, 2011)

First bow,second bow


----------



## kdemkey (Jan 16, 2011)

CULL BUCK 2012 HIT LIST ILLINOIS 






2009 Buck killed with bow






2009 buck killed with bow






MATHEWS Z7






CULL BUCK 2012 HIT LIST ILLINOIS






LITTLE BROTHER WITH DEER HEART






THE SIBLINGS AND COUSIN WITH MY 2009 BUCK






MY FIRST TURKEY WITH BOW OUT OF STAND ILLINOIS






FACEMASK PIC SCENT CONTROL IS A BIG THING! STICK TO IT!






MY COUSIN WITH HER FIRST BUCK! WHAT A GREAT DAY TO INTRODUCE SOMEONE INTO HUNTING!


THERE IS MY 10 PICTURES. I HOPE YOU LIKE!
SEMPER FI


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

All photos were taken with bow in hand. I just decided to shoot them with the camera instead of with the bow. In the end I got great pictures and even greater memories. 

http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/12/34/81/30/20111210.jpg

http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/12/34/81/30/20120110.jpg

http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/12/34/81/30/20120111.jpg

http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/12/34/81/30/20120210.jpg

http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/12/34/81/30/20120211.jpg


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are the pictures for easier viewing


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## mrpropst (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Photo of my tree stand last December....Solitude!


----------



## Midwest Shooter (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is one of my favorites from the backyard......


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

raptor4life660r said:


> View attachment 1422311
> 
> 
> Perfect Photo op while fishing at Lake Deweese near Westcliffe, Colorado! I titled it "Shooting at the Sun".


great pic.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Here are some.....


----------



## blazingsaddle (Feb 25, 2009)

Two of my favorites with family and friends.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Trophy pictures of my wife and I on our first (of many:smile hunting trip together. We went to South Africa and did excellent. Also pictures of our trophy whitetails we shot one year apart from one another. The start of a great hunting adventure that will continue for many more years.


----------



## captcourageous (Aug 16, 2012)

Practice makes perfect... Daughters first bow, practicing for this fall.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Some pic of my bows


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Pics*

A few pics of me shooting 3D or hunting. One pic as arrow leaves the bow.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

*nebraska turkeys*

Nebraska double


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

The old question that we have all pondered in our lives....."does a bear poop in the woods?" 

Well that question is finally answered! He even uses a toilet!

Rytera Nemesis about to make his potty break a little shorter though! :wink:


----------



## PGHRam (Sep 15, 2010)

I love this pic


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

here ya go ... Aussie style


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

Can't win if ya don't enter.  

goofin with lighted nocks.. Any my new Martin Silencer.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

This is my 5 yr old daughter while learning to shoot a crossbow with a red dot. She cant close an eye to look through the red dot and We didn't have a real eye patch so we used my original pa hunters safety course patch and some scooby do band aids and that's the story but it worked and she shoots pretty good. Thanks


----------



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## et23kochie (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are mine. 

























































Just an FYI, all photos are copyrighted (owned by me).


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Arpyka78 (Aug 27, 2012)

Photo's taken by me:


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

a few more


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## robertsbr (Aug 27, 2012)

I.B.O. FY world champion Brandie Roberts


----------



## robertsbr (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## BHD13 (Jun 8, 2011)

*my son in the back looking up for turks at age 2,and my 8 point*

beau hunter my boy at age 2 out back lookn for turks


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

My 7yr old daughter


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

couple of mine .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

another one .It should have bean my first one .


----------



## boonie rat (Aug 16, 2005)

for your consideration..................


----------



## bk_frazier (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## crazyone (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*pic*

Early season sunny day and my son at the range with me .


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Pictures*

Some pictures were i live in Australia


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Here are a few


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a few entries. :thumb:


----------



## Luke Gramke (May 29, 2012)

Helping my little brother with his new bow. I know it's only a matter of time before he is a better shot than I am.


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

My sons first shot with his new to him bow


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sons first outdoor practice session.


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

www.5milecreekonline.com
Seth Harrington
Kennedy Harrington


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A few more. :thumb:


----------



## babydeuce (Jun 24, 2012)

My 14 year old son and his spot bow






My 13 year old daughter and her first bow shooting spots


----------



## Irnmadn (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## silenthunter101 (Aug 31, 2012)

My first deer with a bow. I was on my grandma's property sitting on a log with no blind with my pse mustang across my lap, a cherished memory of mine.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

my new prime centroid art photo.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

fletching the hunting shafts up......


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

gotta love that new cam system....


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Respect of our quarry which we seek......


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Heavy artillery......


----------



## jtnm (Oct 10, 2008)

Anasazi Ruins in Northern New Mexico on my 2012 elk & deer hunt


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

Will be bow hunting with me next year!! This was 6yrs ago when he was 6 and shooting indoor leagues with me!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## blazingsaddle (Feb 25, 2009)

two others....


----------



## mskecker (Feb 12, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SarahN (Sep 15, 2012)

*My 4 year old granddaughter! Very intense!*

View attachment 1472345


----------



## bonecollecter97 (Nov 13, 2009)

*My bucks from the last two years.*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## bonecollecter97 (Nov 13, 2009)

*The one I'm chasing this year!*


----------



## Anubis16 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Photo Contest *









One of my husbands kills, i LOVE that the Pink Breast Cancer arrow is in this shot (I am a two time survivor) and I NEED A NEW BOW


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Anubis16 (Sep 16, 2012)

Please don't make me get thru another year with this antique :0)







Not sure who annoyed who more...






This lil guy hung out quite a bit by me last year






Still had spots in mid November






One of the best parts of getting out to your stand before daylight, watching the moon fade away, the best time to photograph the moon is early morning if you ask me


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Old Duke wonder why the heck I'm in a tree stand in the back yard


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I know these aren't archery but, they are a few of my favorites from this year.














































I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

heres some kool ones


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Would love to use a Martin Bow, my compound bow is terrible!






Self portrait!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Legoli (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Anubis16 (Sep 16, 2012)

okay okay I AM DESPERATE for a new bow, what can i say?  Seriously i know this can't be entered but thought i'd give you all the martin judges a smile


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are a couple...


----------



## Steph' (Jul 18, 2012)

From New Caledonia , on the roof.....


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty cool pic i took on a foggy morning waiting on the deer


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Photo Submission:


FIRE and WATER


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)

I just couldn't decide which ones to submit so I may have overdone it a bit.


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Ndillon (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Stay back 50 yds......


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Young buck making his rounds.....


----------



## quinton (Jul 26, 2007)

Couple of my favorite pictures. First three pics are some engagement photos


----------



## Anubis16 (Sep 16, 2012)

he cannot WAIT til next year when he can actually SHOOT a deer rather than just be on the hunt. He's been hunting for two years now without complaint that he is not old enough to get a license yet. NEXT YEAR LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been playing with Photoshop today and tricked out a couple of my favorites.


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

My wife's pheasant shot at 33 yards


----------



## bowhunter1527 (Jan 30, 2011)

Our velvet bucks shot 5 minutes apart in two separate fields, 3rd day of season.


----------



## Steph' (Jul 18, 2012)

From New Caledonia 
















Chasseur de chimères


----------



## Matavenado (Sep 16, 2012)

My wife and I took some pictures of our son pretending there were deer to shoot at. The bow is little big for him but I guess we'll just worry about finding an anchor point when his arms grow about 5 inches.
The last one is a self portrait my wife and I took together (we used a tripod). It's called "The other woman". I guess my wife is jealous of hunting season.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Matavenado said:


> View attachment 1480498
> View attachment 1480499
> View attachment 1480500
> View attachment 1480501
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## Ndillon (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Legoli (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## MartinSeeker (Aug 13, 2012)

My first season bow hunting :wink:






(I did not shot the deer in the back ground)


----------



## MartinSeeker (Aug 13, 2012)

My first deer...7 point buck...shot him with my 30# bow at 25yds.


----------



## MartinSeeker (Aug 13, 2012)

My bow in bed!! :wink:


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Today is the final day to submit your photos for our contest. We will accept photo submissions until 11:59pm pst.

Thanks for all the great photos!


----------



## Steend (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## eerforce1 (Sep 24, 2012)

start em young


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Shooting my Martin Saber:








My Martin Shadowcat right after it arrived:








Pinwheeled the 11 ring of a 3-d target and the whole center fell out:








XXX:








XXXXX:


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ksmith.ks43 (Sep 25, 2012)

I harvested this beautiful elk with my amazing Martin cougar fc pro! I shot this bull on september 8th with my father by my side. Best feeling in the world! I cant wait for the many more memories to come! thanks dad for teaching me all that I know!


----------



## bonecollecter97 (Nov 13, 2009)

Who won the contest? I didn't see any results.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm guessing cause there on west coast it will be later cause they are 3 hrs behind east coast


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Here are my contributions.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

King Of The Hill Iron Man 2012. :thumb:


----------



## mrbullred (Aug 13, 2012)

I think my 3yo has it all figured out by himself.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Let's see some results! Some great pictures on this thread.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

X2.


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Anubis16 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jennings said:


> Here are my contributions.


i couldn't help but giggle when i read your quote at the bottom and see that you added your photos a day after the deadline


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

LPTArcher said:


> Let's see some results! Some great pictures on this thread.



We will announce winners sometime next week. We want to give a big thanks to everyone who took the time to enter the contest, you all had some great pictures!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Were the winners announced already? 


Sent from my iPhone deep inside a bigbuck's core area using tapatalk.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

curious myself...


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Curious also


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

And the winner is...(insert drum-roll here)....


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

And the drum is still rolling


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Idaho Spike







Devin And Skyler during the Packout.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

My 13 year old took this pic


----------



## Ksmith.ks43 (Sep 25, 2012)

Did I miss the results?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ksmith.ks43 + 1...


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

I musta missed it too.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Unless they posted in a different thread? I havent heard anything about it.


----------



## LittleLiar929 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they have not posted the results yet : ) I hope they do soon


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone for being patient as it took us awhile to narrow down so many pictures to just 3.

We present you with the 3 winners.

First Place: Martin 2012 Bengal Pro
We love this outdoor shot with the moose silhouetted against the water and a slight highlight on its face. Great photo.









Second Place: Martin Jaguar Take-Down
We thought this was a very creative angle and we thought it stood out. At first we thought it was just an arrow in the ground, but when you look closer you see the tree stand in the background is lined up with the arrow in the foreground.









Third Place: Martin Tiger Youth Bow
This is a really cute picture. We love that you can see the reflection of his big smile.









Congratulations to the winners and thanks again for everyone's participation. Again thanks for being patient waiting for the results.

We will be PMing the winners.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats to 3 great pics


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Would love to win a Martin Bow! I have shot them before and I really want one!


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## PSEstinger10 (Jun 13, 2010)

My Florida Gator








My Florida Hog


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*What archery is all about(family,fun and big smiles)!*

Son turned four tues,this was his first day shooting his new atomic!I can honestly say I've never had a funnier day with archery gear in my life.He had a smile ear to ear all day,sun was out not to hot and not cold just a beutiful October day at the range with my best friend my son Maika.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats to all the winners .There were some great pic's posted.


----------



## Airows (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Steph' (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats ton the winners !!!


----------



## SlickHead_Slam (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey that second picture Is my brothers! Lungbuster123, congrats bro!


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

SlickHead_Slam said:


> Hey that second picture Is my brothers! Lungbuster123, congrats bro!


Yea Congrats Zack on the win. That will be a nice bow for some hog hunting.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank You Martin! That was my son in the youth picture. I have 4 young children who will put the youth bow to great use!! Thanks again. BTW there were some fantastic pictures posted!!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have any of the other winners been in contact with Martin?...I've responded to the pm twice now...no response.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

TTT...still no reponse from Martin. Did I get spoofed?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened but I am pretty dissapointed with Martin. I was sent a PM saying that I had won the youth bow for my kids....they were very excited when I told them. I responded to the PM with contact info as requested...not another word since...I have tried to send several more PM's.....crickets. Needless to say my kids are upset that they have not recieved the bow that I told them was coming. 
Have the other winners heard anything?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Martin!
The youth bow showed up on my doorstep today. Not sure if something is up with my PM but thanks for the opportunity to win. the kids are fired up, well so is daddy. Glad to be able to shoot with my kids before heading back overseas.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------

